# How thick metal for tank and fire box



## eheiman (Jan 16, 2017)

Getting ready to build a 30 inch by 5 foot reverse flow smoker wanting to know how thick the steel should be for the tank and fire box?  1/8. 3/16. Because of heat loss


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)

eheiman said:


> Getting ready to build a 30 inch by 5 foot reverse flow smoker wanting to know how thick the steel should be for the tank and fire box? 1/8. 3/16. Because of heat loss


 Hello, maybe I could be of some assistance to help you with this ? 

First do you have any prints or the plans for what you want to build, pencil drawing works fine. 

How about a way to take pics to post of your build? 

Metal thickness doesn't have much to do with heat loss. Metal thickness if for more strength and durability, heat loss is an insulation related issue. Something doesn't have to be heavy and overbuilt to accomplish what you're trying to do. 

Let's start with your Max temp for what you would like to do, and build accordingly. I think you will be much happier that way, Saving money on material you don't need. When it comes right down to it, you could cold smoke with the use of a cardboard box and have absolutely no problems in doing so.

Pm me if you like, Thanks Mike


----------



## eheiman (Jan 18, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Hello, maybe I could be of some assistance to help you with this ?
> 
> First do you have any prints or the plans for what you want to build, pencil drawing works fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## eheiman (Jan 18, 2017)

TS120.jpg



__ eheiman
__ Jan 18, 2017





This is basically what I'm building


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)

O-ok , Now I see said the blind Man ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

No the reason why I asked is because of weight distribution on your home built trailer. If you don't have enough tough weight on the Ball of your vehicle, that will not pull down the road behind you very nicely. That's an accident in the making at that point!

I just didn't know if the weight distribution was already calculated into your build yet or not? Now is the time to correct it, no fun for when you are done with your build and discover this issue. kind of like putting the cart in front of the horse and wanting it to move forward!  Also very important is to align your axle, that to helps for when you're pulling it down the road.

Looks like a cool build project you have going, my kind of thing, stuff I have been doing for years and love it, just as much as the smoking of the meat! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   feel free to ask me any questions and I will do my best to help. I want to see that baby up and blowing, Thin Blue Smoke ! LOL


----------



## eheiman (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks..I didn't give tongue weight much thought..I'll rethink placement of tank now.thx


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)

eheiman said:


> Thanks..I didn't give tongue weight much thought..I'll rethink placement of tank now.thx


Just think along the lines of a factor trailer already built. Notice from the side of it the placement of the axle from front to back. That is a given that trailer will pull correctly and safely down the road empty. 

So now everything you put on that trailer need to be strategically placed, so you're not changing the weight distribution to where it won't pull safely behind you. Too little of tongue weight is more dangerous than too much!

The GVW rating of your axle is another big factor in your build, to be able to safely handle all the load you put on it.

So there is kind of a juggling and balancing act that need to be incorporated into your build.

Coping a manufacturer exactly as to how they built theirs, they already have this part figured out.

Hope that helps, Mike


----------



## LanceR (Jan 18, 2017)

As a general rule you want about 10% of the total loaded weight on the tongue of the trailer for good tracking and stability.  One way to get the correct axle placement is to build the entire rig without the axle being permanently mounted.  Then, with it loaded as you plan to tow it (wood, water, coolers etc) set the frame on a piece of pipe that is crossways under the frame.  Roll the rig back and forth to find the balance point (center of gravity). Then, for every foot from the CG to the end of the tongue move the center of the axle(s) one inch to the rear and you'll have roughly 10% of the total weight on the tongue. 

If you have a wood basket, water tank or other items adding weight to the front of the trailer that won't be there all the time you might want to place the axle a bit further back to assure good tracking when that weight isn't there. 

Best regards,

Lance


----------

